# Hiawatha Seminole Prewar?



## oldy57 (Jun 20, 2016)

I picked this bike up yesterday. It is in good shape, looks all original except the light is missing and it has extra reflective stripes. Is the bike a Seminole, transfer is on top of chainring? What year would it be, prewar is what I think. I know nothing about this bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2016)

Not an expert in these, but looks postwar-ish to me. Nice find


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 20, 2016)

I would say late 40's.....not an expert either


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 21, 2016)

I agree with the guys. Maybe in the area of 46-51. I am not even close to being an expert.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 21, 2016)

48-50 CWC. This is the Goodyear version.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cool tank graphics.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the comments on the bike. Does anyone know what light goes on the fender.


----------

